# Stockage iCloud et stockage iPhone



## Deleted member 1120647 (27 Juin 2018)

Salut,

j'envisage sérieusement de passer à une config' iPhone + iPad (Pro ?) en machine principale avec mes fichier sur le iCloud Drive. Et je m'interroge sur les capacités de stockage réel dont j'ai besoin sur les appareils.

En effet, si j'ai un iCloud de 50Go et un appareil à 32Go que se passe-t-il quand je dépasse la capacité réelle de stockage du dit appareil sur le cloud ?

Merci, a+


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (27 Juin 2018)

Personne ?


----------



## Deleted member 1120647 (27 Juin 2018)

Je viens de me rendre compte que j’avais déjà ouvert un sujet avec ces questions ... avec des réponses ... quelle buse je fais ... un modo compatissant peut-il supprimer ce présent sujet ?


----------

